
Chrome will no longer autoplay content with sound in January 2018 - doener
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/14/chrome-will-no-longer-autoplay-content-with-sound-in-january-2018/amp/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15257541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15257541)

